# Eclipse Forms, Farben ändern



## SegFault (20. Jan 2010)

Wie geht das? Einiges hab ich ja schon rausgefunden. Aber einiges ist mir da noch unklar. Ich würde gerne die Farben des FormToolkits ändern. Idealerweise die Standardfarben. Bei der Section sind ja die Überschriften leicht blau hinterlegt (nicht die überschrift selbst sondern das title bar), das würde ich gerne in einen dezenten Grün halten. Geht das überhaupt? Wenn ja wie.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jan 2010)

Das sind doch die Standardfarben. Sie hängen von deinem OS und dem Farbschema das OS ab.
Ansonsten:


> *   Create one toolkit for all the forms that have the same life cycle. For example, if creating a multi-page editor, create one toolkit per editor and dispose it when editor is disposed. All the pages in the editor should share this toolkit.
> * Create one color manager (FormColors) per plug-in. When creating the toolkit, pass the color manager to the toolkit. The toolkit will know that the colors are shared and will not dispose them.
> * Use platform support for fonts and if possible, use JFaceResources predefined fonts. Between default, 'banner' and 'header' fonts, you can accomplish a lot. Using many fonts is very confusing for the user, and if you do manage your own, you must ensure alternatives across platforms. The JFace fonts are guaranteed to work on all the platforms Eclipse ships on.
> * Dispose the color manager on plug-in shutdown (do not assume that plug-in shutdown also means platform shutdown - in Eclipse 3.x OSGi can uninstall your plug-in dynamically with the platform still running).
> * Use form color manager to allocate all the colors needed by the forms.


Eclipse Forms: Rich UI for Rich Client Applications


----------



## SegFault (21. Jan 2010)

Danke für den hinweis das ist schonmal was. Ich hab mittlerweile rausgefunden wie ich einzelne Farben auch anpassen kann. Ist etwas aufwendig aber es funktioniert. Besten Dank nochmals.


----------

